# Mergatur Reliquia vel Imago ejusdem sancti



## momita

Hola a todos,

Alguien podría ayudarme a traducir al español la siguiente frase en latín? ;

"_*Mergatur Reliquia vel Imago ejusdem sancti ab inítio benedictiónis usque ad finem"*_

_Por su ayuda, MIL GRACIAS! _


----------



## Whodunit

Hi Momita,

would you mind telling us where you got that from? Could there be some misspellings? I'm not sure about "mergatur," which doesn't seem to mean anything to me. 

The accents on inítio and benedictiónis are not necessary and were not used in Latin.


----------



## clara mente

This passage definitley looks to come out of the "Liber Rituum" of the Catholic Church which contains procedures and instructions for different types of blessings. This particular one appears to be from the ritual of the sprinkling of holy water in which the saint's relics and or staute in submerged in a container of holy water and the people are subsequently blessed or sprinkled with it. Hence, the translation:" The relic or the image of the same saint may be immersed from the beginning of the "Benediction" (blessing )until the end."
      The use of accents in these "Libri" are commonplace so that the priest may chant these verses with the proper intonations.


----------



## momita

Dear Whodunit,

"Claramente" made me the favor of translating my text,  it is exactly the translation, now I know , because I had  a complete day for finding the correct translation,and finally I found it and after all this and until now I'm reading what "claramente" said and it's completely correct, but about you, I'm so thankful because you was the first person who made me the favor of replying me, it made me feel that I was not alone, because i had the urgency of this translation, so for your post and your interest, *thank you very much!!!*


----------



## momita

Clara mente,
Exactly, this translation is that you said, now i know it, because after put my post (yesterday) and wait and wait for an answer, i had to find it in a library, but now i'm checking your answer it's even much better explained than in the library, i can see you have a lot of knowledges in this topic.THANKS A LOT FOR YOUR HELP!!


----------



## clara mente

momita said:


> Clara mente,
> Exactly, this translation is that you said, now i know it, because after put my post (yesterday) and wait and wait for an answer, i had to find it in a library, but now i'm checking your answer it's even much better explained than in the library, i can see you have a lot of knowledges in this topic.THANKS A LOT FOR YOUR HELP!!


momita, 
Your gracious reply was very kind, indeed. I have found that this is a very helpful forum for both beginners and advanced students of Latin. I would like to know that I can contribute as well as learn from it.
As to the gaps in responses, it is mostly due to the fact that this is an international forum and depending on the time of your post, it may well be impractical for some of us to respond due to the differences in time zones, not to mention work/ study etc. schedules. Just hang in there and help will soon arrive! We have many very qualified members here.
Y, a proposito, si jamas necesito su ayuda estoy seguro que Ud. puede ayudarme de vez en cuando! Again, thanks and good luck!


----------



## Whodunit

momita said:


> Dear Whodunit,
> 
> "Claramente" made me the favor of translating my text, it is exactly the translation, now i know , because i had a complete day for finding the correct translation,and finally i found itand after all this and until now i'm reading what "claramente" said and it's completely correct, but about you, i'm so thankful because you was the first person who made me the favor of replying me, it made me feel that i was not alone, because i had the urgency of this translation, so for your post and your interest, *thank you very much!!!*


 
You're most welcome in this great forum, not only in the one for Latin, but we are always glad to answer your question. 

As for the translation, I've had "immersed" in mind, too, but the word is not correct, as far as I know. Since "to immerse" is "mergere," the participle should be "merg*i*tur." Other than that, I agree with Clara Mente on the translation.


----------



## jazyk

> As for the translation, I've had "immersed" in mind, too, but the word is not correct, as far as I know. Since "to immerse" is "mergere," the participle should be "merg*i*tur.


_Mergitur_ is the third person singular passive present indicative of _mergo, mergere. _The past participle is _mersum_ and the present participle is _mergens, mergentis._
_Merg__atur_ is the passive present subjunctive in the third person singular_.

_Jazyk


----------



## Whodunit

jazyk said:


> _Mergitur is the third person singular passive present indicative of mergo, mergere. The past participle is mersum and the present participle is mergens, mergentis.
> Mergatur is the passive present subjunctive in the third person singular.
> 
> Jazyk_


_

Oops , you're right. I didn't think of the subjunctive mood. But thanks for pointing that out. _


----------



## momita

Thanks a lot for your comments and above all for your time, as CLARA MENTE said, SI ALGUNA VEZ NECESITAN AYUDA, ESTEN SEGUROS QUE SERÁ UN PLACER AYUDARLOS!!! ( IF SOMETIME YOU NEED MY HELP, WILL BE MY PLEASURE TO HELP YOU) 
bye.


----------

